# teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de



## fukelstrulle (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem teichfilter tf 25 bei http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich_2
Was meint ihr? Ja oder nein?
Waere dankbar fuer eure antworten.

Gruss nick


----------



## frido (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Für Teiche bis 10.000 liter und wenig Fischbesatz vielleicht zu gebrauchen-aber ohne vernünftige Vorabscheidung setzt es dir das Teil ständig zu und die Reinigungsintervalle werden ziemlich hoch sein. Für eine Regentonne inkl. Verrohrung und Medien zahlst du auch nicht mehr, hast aber deutlich mehr Filtervolumen zur Verfügung. Und ein Siebfilter wirst du wahrscheinlich in beiden Fällen zusätzlich brauchen-oder du bist aller paar Tage am Filter reinigen-das nervt nicht nur, sondern schadet auch den Bakterien im Filter. Ich sag mal so-für einen Teich bis 15.000 liter musst du ca. 400 € in den Filter investieren und du hast ein relativ gut funktionierendes und wartungsarmes System (Bsp. Compactsieve 2 + 300 liter Regentonne + __ Hel-x + Zubehör)


----------



## Lurchi77 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Naja, 100 Liter __ Hel-x kosten ja schon so viel wie der TF25, und in eine 300 Liter Tonne passt noch mehr rein.

 Fukelstrulle hat nen 5.500 Liter Teich und 9 vergleichsweise kleine Fische drin. Wenn es da ein TF25 nicht tut weiß ichs auch nicht.


----------



## Teichmen (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hallo

Sorry der ist nicht zu gebrauchen, ich habe selber ein alles was da so drin ist, ist nichts besonderes.
Ich hatte 2 unterschiedliche Filtermedien drin, aber die haben nicht das ergebnis gebracht ( KLARES WASSER)
Jetzt nach dem Umbau läuft alles suber


----------



## Nori (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Mal vorab: Bei 30.000 Litern sollte man generell nicht mit solchen Filtern arbeiten - das sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand schon sagen. Dieser Filter, der ungefähr ein Drittel eines Oase-Schwammfilters kostet, der auch nicht mehr kann, ist mit Sicherheit das beste was es als Fertigprodukt in diesem Preissegment gibt. Beim Oase hat man noch die Folgekosten wegen der Spezialschwämme - hier ist die mech. Reinigung durch Schwämme auf ein Minimum reduziert, und die Bioabteilung eher stärker vertreten.

Diesen Filter kann man mit Sicherheit bei einer geeigneten Vorabscheidung bis ca. 15000 Liter einsetzen - auch wenn ein paar Koi mit im Teich rumschwimmen.
Bei 5000 Litern kann man das Teil einfach in der Serienkonfiguration betreiben - dann wäscht man halt im Gegensatz zu so vielen anderen Filtern mal eben die eine oder beide Filtermatten aus, aber die Bakterien auf den Medien bleiben unangetastet.
Alternativ bastelt man sich einen Siebfilter in den Einlauf - machbar ist alles - einen separaten CS oder ähnliches würde ich hier (bei 5000 Litern) als Luxus ansehen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## fukelstrulle (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

hallo

ich möchte den filter auch noch ein bisschen mit anderen filtermatrialien aufrüsten.

gruss nick


----------



## fukelstrulle (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

hallo

zb filterbürsten, lavagranulat, zeolit usw.

gruss nick


----------



## frido (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Wenn ich recht gesehen habe, kostet der Filter 130 und paar zerquetschte Euro! Keine Ahnung, wo du dein __ Hel-X kaufst, aber ich habe gerade 70 €/ 100l bezahlt und ne Regentonne kostet ja auch kein Vermögen. Mal davon abgesehen, das man bei 5000 liter ja auch ne 200 l Tonne nehmen kann-dann reichen auch die 100 l Hel-X. Weiterhin habe ich geschrieben, das der Filter bis 15.000 liter bestimmt zu gebrauchen ist.  Habe das Profil des Fragestellers leider erst nach meinem Post aufgerufen und die Frage somit allgemein und nicht auf sein Teichvolumen und Fischbesatz bezogen beantwortet.


----------



## fukelstrulle (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

ich meine aber das eine regentonne sehr gross für meinen 5000 liter teich ist. oder??


----------



## kikoi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Zu Großen Filter gibt es nicht!!!!


----------



## fukelstrulle (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

aber der ist sehr zu groß für 5000 liter.außerdem habe ich nicht so viel platz dafür.

gruss nick


----------



## Doc (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Moin, ich benutz den Filter bei ca. 15500 Litern. Bilder siehste im Album.
Funktioniert 1a, der Kundensupport stimmt und bei 5000 Litern macht der seinen Job wohl recht gut  
Mein Wasser ist klar.


----------



## fukelstrulle (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

meinst du ja oder nein bei meinem filter?


----------



## Doc (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Er funktioniert und lässt sich auch ganz gut reinigen. Schade ist, das der Filter keinen Bodenablauf / Schmutzablauf hat. Je nachdem wie man diesen verbaut, kann man den aber nachrüsten. Ich benutz ihn noch mit den original Medien, habe aber eine feine Matte hinzugepackt.


----------



## Aqua0403 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hallo, 
ich habe mir den TF12 bestellt. Ist im Grunde das Gleiche nur kleiner. Auf Empfehlung von Nori habe ich einen Siebfilter in den Einlauf  gebaut, da z.b. ein Compactsieve zu viel des Guten wäre bei 5000 Filter. Für den Preis lohnt es sich aufjedenfall, weil die Filter gut aufgebaut sind durch die hohe Bioabteilung und nur 2 Schwämmen. Alles sollte klappen mit einer guten Vorabscheidung. Also wieso nicht ? Für das Geld. Meinen schliesse ich morgen an und ich hoffe alles funzt 

Gruß Emre


----------



## fukelstrulle (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Muss ich denn eine vorabschneidung davor machen oder ist das bei meinem kleinen teich egal?

Gruss nick


----------



## Doc (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ich glaube eher nicht, weil die Pumpe natürlich auch ne andere Umwälzrate hat. Am Anfang musste die Matten sicherlich öfters saubermachen.
Achso Pumpe: Welche hast Du Dir denn ausgesucht?


----------



## fukelstrulle (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Werde eine oase aquamax eco 6.000 nehmen.


----------



## Aqua0403 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Es ist natürlich sehr vorteilhaft einen vorfilter zu haben, da du nur den alle paar Tage reinigen musst und den eigentlichen Filter kannst du lange laufen lassen ohne zu reinigen. Ich weiß nicht ob es bei
5000 Liter notwendig ist. Es kommt auch auf Besatz und Pflanzen an.

Gruß Emre


----------



## Lurchi77 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Habe meinen TF25 heute bekommen, schon ein fettes Teil (für das was es ist). Allerdings traue ich den Plastik-Filterbällen jetzt nicht sonderlich viel zu... Macht es Sinn, diese gegen was besseres zu ersetzen - und wenn ja, gegen was? Ein Vlies habe ich bereits bestellt, das kommt oben auf die blaue Filtermatte und wird gerade am Anfang wo am meisten Dreck produziert wird (mein Teich ist arg grün...) entsprechend häufig zu reinigen sein, aber darauf bin ich eingestellt.

Sollte ich mal auf den Trichter kommen ein paar anspruchsvollere Fische einzusetzen würde ich die Anlage noch mir 2 Tonnenfiltern pimpen, aber fürs erste muss es reichen.


----------



## Nori (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*



Lurchi77 schrieb:


> Allerdings traue ich den Plastik-Filterbällen jetzt nicht sonderlich viel zu... Macht es Sinn, diese gegen was besseres zu ersetzen - und wenn ja, gegen was?
> 
> Sollte ich mal auf den Trichter kommen ein paar anspruchsvollere Fische einzusetzen würde ich die Anlage noch mir 2 Tonnenfiltern pimpen, aber fürs erste muss es reichen.




Was soll an den Igeln schlecht sein - ist halt Plastik, genau wie __ Hel-X - ob das jetzt etwas mehr Oberfläche hat ist egal.
Wenn du was Gutes tun willst: Es ist  zwar etwas umstritten - ich verwende es ohne Probleme seit Jahren - Crystalmax und Glafoam - das sind natürliche Medien, die noch eine wesentlich größere Oberfläche als das Plastik-Zeug haben und wesentlich schneller anlaufen.
Manche meinen, dass es schlecht zum Reinigen ist -. bei mir wird es nur einmal zum Saisonende gereinigt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist bei deiner Teichgröße der Filter völlig ausreichend - du solltest dann eher an eine vernünftige Vorfiltrierung denken - diese Mattenauflegerei kann man sicherlich ne Zeit lang betreiben, bis der gröbste Dreck ausgefiltert ist - aber das ist doch keine Dauerlösung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## admh (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ich meine jein, habe aber mit ja abgestimmt.

Begründung:
Mein Teich ist 5.000l klein und ist mit 6 Fischen besetzt.
Mein Oase Biotec 5 ist zwar kleiner aber das Problem wird m.E. auch bei dem verlinkten Filter gleich sein. Es fehlt die Vorabscheidung.
Der Biotec setzt sich innerhalb einer Woche mit Grobschmutz zu. Wäre der Grobschmutz weniger vorhanden, so wäre die Standzeit akzeptabel. Dies wird mit einem größeren Filter ohne Vorabscheidung auch kaum anders sein.

Bei mir ist die Vorabscheidung in Bau. Es folgt die Tonnenlösung.

VG Andreas


----------



## Lurchi77 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Wenn du sagt, "Tonnenlösung", meinst du dann einen Vortex oder einen mit "Damenstrumpf" bzw. mechanischen Filterelementen?


----------



## frido (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ich denke mal, er will die Filtertonnen zur biologischen Filterung nutzen und sich eine Vorfilterung bauen, z.B. einen einfachen Siebfilter. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Variante und weder teurer noch platzraubender als die "wir haben billiger" Variante. Zwingend notwendig wird ein Tonnenfilter bei 5000 liter und 6 Goldfischen vielleicht nicht unbedingt sein-aber wenn ich für´s selbe Geld ein besser funktionierenden Filter bekomme, der auch noch ein paar Reserven in Sachen Fischbesatz hat, dann nehme ich doch diesen. Und eine mechanische Vorfilterung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht abhängig vom Teichvolumen sondern der wichtigste Bestandteil einer wartungsarmen und gut funktionierenden Filteranlage.


----------



## admh (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ich wollte den Thread nicht übernehmen aber wenn Ihr schon fragt. 

Siebfilter im Selbstbau auf Basis einer ausrangierten Postkiste der Dt. Bundespost.
Danach 200l Tonne mit __ Hel-X.
Dazwischen der Biotec5 (mal sehen, ob man ihn überhaupt benötigt).

Für den Teich ist es sicher überdimensioniert. Die Technik möchte ich noch in diesem Jahr am 5.000 l Teich testen, bevor im nächsten Jahr der 1.000 l Teich auf > 8.000 l  vergrößert wird (Größe je nach Freigabe der Regierung). 
Der 5.000l Teich wird dann ein technikfreier Naturteich.

Teichbauvirus halt... 
Derzeit: Technikprobierphase


----------



## frido (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

top-so würde ich es auch machen!


----------



## Lurchi77 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ist zwar nicht 'mein' Fred, aber trotzdem danke für einige Hinweise und Ratschläge.

Denke mal ich werde mir auch über kurz oder lang den Compactsieve holen und den vorne dran schalten. Wenn ich ausziehen sollte kann ich den ja anscheinend für gutes Geld wieder verticken (der Rest der Anlage gehört dem Vermieter!). 

Und sollte sich das Jobtechnisch bei mir so entwickeln, dass ich noch was länger hier wohnen bleibe - was ich hoffe - dann hole ich mir auch noch 5-6 schöne Kois dazu und je nachdem wie sich das mit den Wasserwerten entwickelt auch noch einen biologischen Tonnenfilter anhängen.


----------



## fukelstrulle (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hi leute

bin nach einigen ueberlegen zu dem entschluss gekommen mir den tf25 zu kaufen.
Will dann noch ein paar filterbuersten, einen feinen filterschwamm, lava und helix rein tun.
Habt ihr noch andere ideen was man als filtermaterial reintun kann?


Gruss nick


----------



## Lurchi77 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Mein Filter läuft seit gestern Abend.

Heute kam das Filtervlies, das ich mir für knapp 10€ in der Bucht besorgt habe:

Teichvlies 1m² 350g/m²

Das Zeug ist super, richtig zugeschnitten erhält man gleich 8 einzelne Vliesstücke, die optimal auf den blauen Grobfilter passen. Es hat keine 5 Minuten gedauert und das weiße Vlies nimmt schon eine dezente Braunfärbung an.

Hoffe dass sich dadurch die Reinigunsintervalle g des Filters etwas reduzieren...


----------



## fukelstrulle (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Mein filter mit pumpe und uvc ist heute auch angekommen. Habe noch lava gekauft.
Kommen aber noch filterbuersten rein. Will mir aber noch einen siebfilter aus meinem alten
biosmart behaelter bauen. Hat jemand eine idee dafuer wie ich das machen kann?

Gruss nick


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hallo,
ich hab eine kleinere Variante genmonnen und dieser ist seit 2 Monaten im Betrieb.
Werde ihn dieses WE das erste mal reinigen und habe glasklares Wasser 

Gruß Jacky


----------



## fukelstrulle (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hast du eine vorabschneidung davor? Gast du noch andere
filtermedien reingetan? 

Gruss nick


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Beides beantworte ich dir gerne mit: Nein 
Das einzige, was ich davor hab, ist die dazu gelieferte UVC-Lampe, aber sobald der Teich richtig eingefahren ist, werde ich diese auch abschalte


----------



## fukelstrulle (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ja super. Werde bei mir aber warscheinlich doch noch eine
vorabschneidung dran machen.

Gruss nick


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ein Teich ist nicht wie der Andere - aber auf Dauer gesehen ist eine Vorabscheidung besser - ich reinige meinen Hauptfilter während der Saison gar nicht (außer gelegentlich den Bodensatz abpumpen) - das ginge ohne Vorabscheidung bestimmt nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## fukelstrulle (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Meine ich auch so. Baue mir eine grobschmutzabschneidung aus einem alten biosmart.
Was habt ihr denn fuer welche filtermedien in eurem filter drin?

Gruss nick


----------



## Lurchi77 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Mal ein kleines Update.

Mein TF 25 läuft jetzt seit 10 Tagen. Vorgeschaltet ist eine 36 Watt UVC. Seit ein paar Tagen wirkt in der 2. Kammer ein selbstgebauter Eiweißabschäumer, der jeden Tag etwa 3 Liter dunkelbraune Brühe und ca 6 Liter hochfesten Schaum raushaut. Beide Kammern sind belüftet, als Luftpumpe dient ein Osaga LK-60 Kompressor.

 Am Ausgang sitzt ein Damenstrumpf, in dem sich innerhalb von zwei Tagen eine nicht zu beziffernde Anzahl von Fadenwürmern ansammelt (boah ist das eklig!!!!).

In der 2. (!) Kammer habe ich auf der blauen Matte ein 350g Vlies gelegt. Momentan dauert das keine 24 Stunden und es ist dicht.

Ergebnis: Die Sichttiefe des Teichs ist von etwa 20cm auf jetzt knapp 1 Meter gestiegen (bzw. gesunken, je nach Perspektive! ). Die blauen Matte habe ich erst ein Mal sauber gemacht, obwohl das aufgrund des Vlieses nicht nötig gewesen wäre.

Leider schäumt es am Wasserfall immernoch wie Hölle. Hoffe das hört irgendwann mal auf...


----------



## fukelstrulle (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hi
.. 
ich habe meinen tf25 auch in betrieb. Wie hast du den eiweißabschäumer gebaut?
Will mir nämlich auch einen bauen.


----------



## Lurchi77 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36236

Da sind Bilder und ein Bauplan.

Den EWS habe ich aber seit gestern in der 1. Kammer, gleich vorne links. Der Grund ist, dass ich festgestellt habe dass das zusätzliche Filtervlies in der 2. Kammer viel effektiver ist als in der ersten. Da kommt das Wasser mit einigem Tempo angeschossen und kommt dadurch relativ zentriert an einer Stelle raus, während es in der 2. Kammer schön gleichmäßig einfließen kann.

Die Sichttiefe hat sich seitdem deutlich verbessert. Was mich wundert: Die Steinplatte, auf der mein Wasser in den Teich zurückfließt, ist binnen einer Woche komplett veralgt, also richtig mit Fadenalgen zugewachsen, trotz UVC!? Oben auf dem Bild, das erst ein paar Tage alt ist, ist die Platte zu sehne, da ist sie einfach nur braun. Wie gesagt, jetzt komplett grün, den kleinen weißen Kieselstein in der Mitte sieht man schon fast gar nicht mehr!

Und statt braunem Schmodder hat nun auch ein grüner Farbton einzug gehalten, sowohl beim Schaum aus dem EWS als auch auf der Ablagerung auf dem Vlies.


----------



## fukelstrulle (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Danke ich vermute das deine platte einfach so schnell zu algt. Der uvc kann ja 
auch nur das wasser der pumpe bestrahlen nicht den ganzen teich.

Was meinst du ist ein ews gut fuer einen 5000 er teich?


----------



## Lurchi77 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Denke mal das kommt drauf an, also z.B. auf deine Wasserwerte (Phosphat) oder eine Trübung des Wassers, die mit Schwebeteilchen nicht zu erklären ist. 

Bei mir ist es schlicht die Schaumentstehung am Wasserfall, die mich dazu bewogen hat. Aber Schaden kann es höchstens dem Geldbeutel

Anbei ein paar aktuelle Fotos, die zeigen wie ich den EWS eingebaut habe. Ist aber noch suboptimal, das ganze. Denn: Das Vlies in Kammer 2 setzt sich innerhalb von 24h zu. Dann steigt in Kammer 1 das Wasser bis zum Überlauf. Dadurch wiederum steigt der Wasserstand im EWS zu hoch, so dass dieser Wasser statt Schaum ausspuckt, was nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist. Werde das ganze wohl wieder auf Kammer 2 umrüsten, denn da bleibt der Wasserstand auch dann relativ konstant, wenn sich ein Vlies in Kammer 1 zusetzt.


----------



## fukelstrulle (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Danke. Habe heute noch filterbuersten, eine feine filtermatte, zeolit fuer den filter bestellt.
Der ews und der spaltfilter sind im bau. Hat jemand noch anregungen
zum siebfilter bau???


----------



## michor (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hi,
wir betreiben auch einen TF25 und überlegen einen zweiten nachzurüsten, um das Filtervolumen zu erhöhen. Läuft seit etwa 12 Wochen und die Sichttiefe ist deutlich gestiegen; geht aber bestimmt noch besser! 
Gute Idee mit dem Filtervlies. Müsste das aber nicht idealerweise in der ersten Kammer installiert werden? Oder fürchtest du, dass es sich dann noch schneller zusetzt? 
Im Laufe der Zeit dürfte sich das Reinigungsintervall vom Vlies ja eigentlich nur erhöhen, weil der grobe Schmutz im Teich irgendwann ja auch mal ´raus sein dürfte...wie lange betreibst du das ganze?


----------



## Frankia (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*



> Dadurch wiederum steigt der Wasserstand im EWS zu hoch, so dass dieser Wasser statt Schaum ausspuckt, was nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist.



Hallo Lurchi77,

du mußt den EWS dort installileren, wo du ständig einen mehr oder weniger konstanten Wasserstand hast.............

arbeitest du mit Schwerkraft oder gepumt?


----------



## Lurchi77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Sorry, bin was spät dran. Urlaub...

Ich  habe den EWS wieder in der 2. Kammer aufgebaut. Durch einen kleinen "Bypass", sprich einer Lücke im blauen Schaumstoff, bleibt dort der Wasserstand konstant und ich hole so jeden Tag etwa einen 10 Liter Eimer voll mit Schaum raus. Das Vlies ist auch im Einsatz, in beiden Becken. Ich finde es ziemlich krass was das Zeig auch einen Monat nach Inbetriebname noch rausholt. Das Vlies in Kammer 1 muss ich nur alle 4-5 Tage wechseln, aber das in Kammer 2 ist nach wie vor nach spätestens 2 Tagen voll.

Gereinigt wird das ganze vorsichtig mit einem Hochdruckreiniger. Absolut krass was da für eine Drecksbrühe aus dem Vlies rauskommt! Die durch das Vlies geschützten blauen Filtermatten muss ich höchstens einmal im Monat bearbeiten.

Die Sichttiefe liegt jetzt bei etwa einem Meter, leider hat das Wasser einen braunstich.


----------



## Lurchi77 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ich habe jetzt auch nen Vorabscheider eingebaut. Hat auch nur 2€ gekostet . Spaß, ich habe dem Einlauf des Filters (dem breiten Schlitz) eine DEN 20 Damenstrumpfhose übergestülpt. Die "Socken" der Strumpfhose habe ich etwa auf Höhe der Knie abgeschnitten, die kommen an den Auslauf am Teich. Die Enden habe ich zugenknotet.

Das ganze hat folgenden Effekt: Zum einen filtert die Strumpfhose am Einlauf den groben Dreck aus dem Teich raus, viel wichtiger für mich ist aber, dass das Wasser (~7000l/h netto) nun nicht mehr mit vollem Druck in den Filter hineinströmt und so im ersten der beiden Becken eine starke lreisförmige Strömung erzeugt. Die war so stark, dass das Wasser statt über den Überlauf über den Rand gelaufen ist, wenn das Vlies zu war. Das Vlies selbst hat darüber hinaus ohne Strumpf kaum gefiltert. Jetzt mit Strumpf setzt sich auch das Vlies in Becken 1 schön gleichmäßig zu, so dass ich es wie das Vlies in Becken 2 jeden Tag (!) wechseln muss.

Das ist zwar Arbeit, erfüllt aber perfekt den Sinn der Vliese: Schwebeteilchen rausholen! Die Sichttiefe hat sich dadurch binnen weniger Tage noch mals deutlich verbessert.


----------



## fukelstrulle (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ich habe jetzt ein ews mit sifi gebaut. Hier der link
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36793


----------



## Lurchi77 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Mir ging mein Wasserfall lärm- und schaumtechnisch auf den Keks, darum leite ich das Wasser jetzt via 2" Schlauch in den Teich. Aber wie das eben so ist wenn man 7000l/h plötzlich durch nen Schlauch in einen Teich leitet, es wurde richtig schön Mulm aufgewirbelt.

Ergebnis: Der Filter hat sich, dank dem Vlies, binnen einer Stunde zugesetzt. Auch nach einer Woche sind zwei Vlieswechsel am Tag Pflicht, nicht Kür. Das ist an sich auch nicht wild, denn das dauert keine Minute, nur das Auswaschen ist Arbeit.

Das EIGENTLICHE Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist aber ein ganz anderes. Wer den TF 25 kennt der weiß, dass das Wasser, wenn man nur einen der beiden Einläufe benutzt, quer einschießt. Bei "Hochwasser" drückt es bei mir dadurch Wasser über den Rand des Filters. Passiert das, wie bei mir, einen ganzen Nachmittag lang, dann fehlen dem Teich auf einen Schlag einige hundert Liter Wasser. Ok, die Fische freut der unerwartete Wasserwechsel, aber ich hätte drauf verzichten können!

Darum habe ich meinen Teichfilter heute "gepimpt". Am mittleren Überlauf habe ich direkt unter der Metallstrebe fünf Löcher in das Plastik gebohrt (10mm), die sollen verhindern, dass das Wasser in Becken 1 allzuschnell bis zum Überlauf steigt. Wichtiger aber: ich habe mit dem Bohrer den Schlitz am Einlauf so verlängert, dass das Wasser jetzt im 10° Winkel (und nicht mehr im ~75° Winkel!) in das Becken schießt. Jetzt funktioniert endlich auch der Überlauf, ohne das Wasser an den Seiten drüberschwappt, das habe ich durch "blockieren" des 2. Beckens erfolgreich testen können. Wenn jetzt noch was überläuft müsste schon das 75er Rohr am Ende verstopft sein...


----------



## fukelstrulle (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Kleines update von mir. Filter läuft super. Das plastik biomaterial wird nächtes jahr noch gegen helx ausgetauscht. Aber sonst ist der filter top.


----------



## Nori (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Ich hab zwar kürzlich auch 50 Lit. __ Hel-X in meinen Filter mit integriert, denke aber, dass es keine große Rolle spielt, ob du die serienmässigen Bio-Igel gegen Hel-X austauscht oder nicht.
Bei dem kleinen beschränkten Volumen solltest du ein Bio-Medium einsetzen, dass eine wesentlich größere Oberfläche als Hel-X bietet - schau mal nach Siporax, Crystalmax, oder ähnliche Keramik-Medien.(ich verwende solche Keramik-Medien in meiner Bioabteilung seit Jahren mit sehr guter Erfahrung)

Gruß Nori


----------



## fukelstrulle (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Wie teuer ist den 1liter davon.? Will ja auch kein "Gold" in meinen filter füllen.


----------



## Nori (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hallo Nick,
das Siporax ist am teuersten.(schau mal im Ebay nach den Preisen)

Ansonsten schau mal hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Filterkerami..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item35af97ae7b

oder kleiner dann

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Filterkerami..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item35afc635c7

oder diese (hab ich selbst 20 Liter davon in der Bioabteilung)

http://www.kois.de/de/Filtermaterial/CrystalMax/CrystalMax-Filtermedium

(da ist auch ein guter Medienbeutel mit dabei)

Gruß Nori


----------



## fukelstrulle (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: teichfilter auf www.wir-haben-billiger.de*

Hi Nori,

Danke erstmal. Werde mir das ganze noch überlegen. Dieses Jahr kommt eh kein neuer filtermedium in den Filter. Lohnt sich nicht mehr.


----------

